# "puff" letter embriodery



## coachpall (Jun 19, 2007)

I am looking for an embroider who will embroider hats with the letters that raise above the hat..it has the puffy look. Sorry that i do not know the technical term for it. I send my embroidery out to a company, but i have been getting alot of requests for the hats with the raised letters. any help?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

coachpall said:


> I am looking for an embroider who will embroider hats with the letters that raise above the hat..it has the puffy look. Sorry that i do not know the technical term for it. I send my embroidery out to a company, but i have been getting alot of requests for the hats with the raised letters. any help?


Have you asked the company that you are currently outsourcing to if they do 3D Puff embroidery?

Many embroiderers can do this effect if you ask. Just call around to a few local shops in your area.


----------



## azsilkscreening (Jul 23, 2007)

Richardson Caps in Phoenix does them. They stitch the hat and then put it together. Richardson


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

coachpall said:


> I am looking for an embroider who will embroider hats with the letters that raise above the hat..it has the puffy look. Sorry that i do not know the technical term for it. I send my embroidery out to a company, but i have been getting alot of requests for the hats with the raised letters. any help?


 Not so sure but try and search for "Chenille" embroidery. I think that's what it's called.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

It's called puff embroidery and is made by putting foam underneath the stitching. All it requires is a special alphabet made for this purpose and some foam. It does use about double the stitches. Just be sure to inform them not to put it in a hot dryer as the foam disintegrates with heat Any decent embroidery shop should be able to do it for you.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Rechecking the first post, I would agree, that it's not chenille. Yes, it's called 3D foam embroidery, and require special digitizing also. My basic digitizing software can't handle that.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Bryon,
Actually your basic digitizing software could handle this, but in this case you can buy a complete alphabet for about $20 so it isn't worth the time to invest. It's just digitized with long satin stitches to avoid stitching in the center of the design. Also the density is double up to around 2.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement Jim. I'm using Pulse X-Illustrator level. I tried it on some projects before, adjusting density, making the stitches longer, but I've had the foam still showing, especially on the corners and ends of the letters. Some friends informed me that on some softwares, you can just choose a "3d Foam effect" and the software automatically adjust the stitch settings. I imagine that I could still make it work with my basic software, manually adjusting the stitch locations and manually adding stitches, but I have'nt had the time and more projects to try it out. My last customer who requested that 3D effect on his hats was in a hurry, so I had to outsource the digitizing. I notice that a good 3D digitized design should be able to cover all sides and corners of the letters so that all the foam will be covered, and the foam should automatically come off after the stitching.

Byron


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Bryon,
Go to emblibrary and buy their alphabet. Use the same color foam underneath as the stitching. The reason you use heavier density and the same color foam is to prevent the show through. Also, when done stitching, take a hair dryer and LIGHTLY hold it to melt any foam that is still puffed through. You'll be surprised how easy it really is. Don't forget to charge more though because of the denser design, and extra work.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

A hair dryer? Sounds like it could work. OK, I will try it next time! Thanks again Jim!


----------



## JBarrette (Sep 6, 2008)

I just wanted to let you know the foam used to create the 3D puff embroidery can be purchased at a craft store. I've also heard that items that have the 3D puff embroidery on them can be washed and dried and even ironed with a med. setting, but they cannot be dry cleaned.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

azsilkscreening said:


> Richardson Caps in Phoenix does them. They stitch the hat and then put it together. Richardson


Thanks...that's a good resource.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah i get sheets of foam for .25c each at Dollar Giant. Every colour!


----------



## ekonomix (Jan 11, 2008)

I am looking to get a fairly detailed design 3d embroidered on some flexfit 6210's that I am providing to the printer. with the company name across the back. the printer is quoting us at $12 a hat plus a $90 one time setup fee. is this reasonable?


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

> I am looking to get a fairly detailed design 3d embroidered on some flexfit 6210's that I am providing to the printer. with the company name across the back. the printer is quoting us at $12 a hat plus a $90 one time setup fee. is this reasonable?


That sounds about right.


----------



## McAndy (Mar 3, 2009)

Jim is right about even basic digitizing software being able to do this kind of work. There are several techniques that are required, a couple of them are what Jim has already mentioned: use the same color foam as thread, and use something to clean up the foam. The need for that is less if you use a foam that cuts cleanly, and your density is high enough. You can only use satin stitches, no fills or runs, as they will not lay over the foam. at the end of each column you will need to digitize a high density column stitch that is perpendicular to the column on top so that it will "seal" the end of the top column and cut the foam cleanly. If you can, set the under column so that the edge which is not cutting the foam is jagged. That will keep the foam from being cut off by the under columns before the top column sews.

It is important to note that some foam you can buy from craft store and such do not tear off cleanly, so you may want to practice with a few types before using them on a job.

Andy


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

McAndy said:


> at the end of each column you will need to digitize a high density column stitch that is perpendicular to the column on top so that it will "seal" the end of the top column and cut the foam cleanly. If you can, set the under column so that the edge which is not cutting the foam is jagged. That will keep the foam from being cut off by the under columns before the top column sews.


Thanks, this is where I'm having problems, and could not make it work. Guess I'll have to try and try untill I get succesfull.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

> Thanks, this is where I'm having problems, and could not make it work. Guess I'll have to try and try untill I get succesfull.


e-mail me and I will send you a Puffy design so you can see how it's done. [email protected]


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks, mine is:
[email protected]


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

ekonomix said:


> I am looking to get a fairly detailed design 3d embroidered on some flexfit 6210's that I am providing to the printer. with the company name across the back. the printer is quoting us at $12 a hat plus a $90 one time setup fee. is this reasonable?


You are providing the hats and they are charging $12 ea hat? Seems a bit high. Do you have more info that you could send me and I will try and beat that price?

thanks


----------



## HollyMarie (May 14, 2008)

I know I need to charge more on puff designs, but can anyone tell me specifically_ how much_ more?
Are any of you guys charging extra for the additional work involved or strictly just for stitch density? I have some puff designs that don't have a lot of stitches but I have to babysit the machines to add the puff in between sewing. taking some time and I'm not sure what to charge for that. 
thanks for the input.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

We charge $1.00 more for puffy.


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

I found the foam also has a big role in the outcome of the design. The denser the better. It rips cleaner from the edges. Also to remove the hairs after you tore the foam away, I had trouble with the hairdryer. It didn't seem to have enough heat and took too long. The other methods I found worked were a heat gun but I set a few hats on fire so be very careful. The best methods by far were running them through my screen printing dryer and just kissing them in my hat press.
There's a company in Ohio called "Sew Many Parts", There foam seems to be a little denser than the rest I've tried. Good Luck.


----------



## HollyMarie (May 14, 2008)

Hitting the hats with a steamer also works well for removing those the tiny left over particles.


----------



## scimprints (May 9, 2009)

I just use regular foam and lay down an outline stitch that will cut through the foam and then do a needle stop.

I then tear away the excess foam and then start the machine back up. I use a jump stitch to over lay the foam.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

scimprints said:


> I just use regular foam and lay down an outline stitch that will cut through the foam and then do a needle stop.
> 
> I then tear away the excess foam and then start the machine back up. I use a jump stitch to over lay the foam.


Glad to see a fellow Carolinian. I use to live in Myrtle Beach about 5 years ago but came to Florida to race our horses.I've been wanting to try the 3-d puff you make it should simple.
Thanks for the info


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Brenda,
It is as simple as it sounds. In fact, I'm just in the middle of an order of 650 hats with puff embroidery logos on the front. Nothing to it


----------



## arhernan13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Can anyone suggest density settings for a 2"collegiate block font "C" in 3d puff. 

I was thinking first pass at .45 satin and the second pass at .25....any suggestions!!!!! need it by tomorrow. appreciate it.


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

beware that some foam is not as good as others and it may not tear off as easy. Embstore has some very good foam for 3d embroidery.


----------

